# Springfield Armory Firecat 9mm



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

I posted this in the Semi-Auto forum but maybe I should have posted it in this sub-forum as it is more specialized for Springfield. There is a Springfield Armory Firecat 9mm for sale at one of the local dealers here in El Paso. It has never been fired and is selling for $450. Do any of you have this particular pistol? How do you like it? Is this a good price? I liked the form of the pistol although the weight is a little heavy-all steel. I was thinking of using it for my concealed carry weapon. Thanks


----------

